# possible barrel prospect????



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

o.k. ive decided to sell my tn walking horse mix mare and get another barrel prospect.i really like this one but i was wondering if he is too small? they say he is 14.3 hh. he is a reg. paint horse,he is about 5 years old,they say he is really fast and although he is a stallion he doesnt pay attention to the mares at all. they say that he was broke as a 2-3 yr old and was a trail horse than was let out to pasture.the girl said that she could still get on him bareback but sometimes he acts up.here is a direct quote from the seller, " He would be good as a barrel horse considering his bloodlines: Jet Deck and Two Eyed Jack. He loves to "show off" in the pasture when we go to feed.He has some speed and could be pushed further. He can also sit and spin on a dime. This is all experienced on the ground, not while any of us have ridden him." they are wanting 500.00 for him and they will hold him until i get my mare sold. does he look like he might be a barrel prospect? also if i get him i will geld him because i have 3 mares and 3 geldings and i do not want any breedings.
here is some pics the seller sent me.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

sorry the pics are small, couldnt get them any bigger!


----------



## lilkk11907 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hes got a big body. Have you gone to look at him yet? If so, have you ridden him yet?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Judging from what little I can tell from the pix, he looks like a decent horse. Though I can't see anything about his legs and that kinda bothers me. His lines sound nice but it sounds like he has the equivalent of zero training. The real question is, are you prepared to train a basically unbroken 5 year old horse that is a stud? And just because he is willing to do those things on the ground means absolutely nothing. He may be unable or unwilling to do them under saddle and even then, only if you know how to train for them.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hes very cute, its hard to tell his conformation from the photos because they are so small. He looks sturdy from what I can see. I don't think hes too small to run barrels. Is he registered? What does he do when he "acts up"?


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

horseluver250 said:


> Hes very cute, its hard to tell his conformation from the photos because they are so small. He looks sturdy from what I can see. I don't think hes too small to run barrels. Is he registered? What does he do when he "acts up"?


what they mean when he acts is he is being like a stud he has reared one time but she said that he doesnt have any other bad habits besides that. yes he is reg. with apha.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

lilkk11907 said:


> Hes got a big body. Have you gone to look at him yet? If so, have you ridden him yet?


no i havent gone to look at him yet because he is bout an hour away.i might be able to go look at him this weekend.


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

I like him, but need to know more about him. And actually I think that 14.3 is a good barrel horse size. At that size they have an advantage at turns.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Judging from what little I can tell from the pix, he looks like a decent horse. Though I can't see anything about his legs and that kinda bothers me. His lines sound nice but it sounds like he has the equivalent of zero training. The real question is, are you prepared to train a basically unbroken 5 year old horse that is a stud? And just because he is willing to do those things on the ground means absolutely nothing. He may be unable or unwilling to do them under saddle and even then, only if you know how to train for them.


 i have some trainers that i like and that i haved used and i have had experience with stud horses as i used to go down to a halter horse barn a lot and help with the horses there. most of the horses i worked with were studs or nwely gelded horses because the owner didnt work with the mares much,they were only breeding stock.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm currently looking at barrel horses myself, branching off from my english norm.

My western coach tells me you want a short, stocky, yet agile horse for barrels and some other events such as cow work and reining.

I don't think this horse is a wise choice based on:
1.) I think being a walker mix, your chances of doing well in barrels are slim. I have nothing against other breeds other than QHs doing barrels and whatnot, but lets face it, you never see walkers in the pro world. They're just not made for such a thing.
2.) He's a stud, and an older stud. It really irks me when owners say they "dont act like studs", it just screams backyard breeder to me. MY OPINION.
3.) He doesn't seem that experienced. Thats alot of time/work, and are you willing to put it into a horse, knowing that you may not be able to even touch a barrel for maybe 6 months?

Whatever you decide, good luck!!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I would avoid getting something that unhandled/untrained.

Maybe try looking for an unstarted young gelding or mare(around two or three) that you could train from the beginning. The cons outweigh the pros on that horse.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

girl_on_black_pony said:


> I'm currently looking at barrel horses myself, branching off from my english norm.
> 
> My western coach tells me you want a short, stocky, yet agile horse for barrels and some other events such as cow work and reining.
> 
> ...


im trying to sell my tn walker mix mare. this stud is a registred paint horse!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Ride him and see what you think. Make sure to tell us about it!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Agreed ^^, it won't hurt to try him out. I didn't know how much experience you had with young/untrained horses, so that is why I mentioned that. Especially since you have access to a trainer, it wouldn't hurt to look. His size is good and if he is agile and fast enough, he could make a really nice barrel horse.

And if you don't like him, tell them to send him my way.  He looks like my kind of horse providing that his legs are clean.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree with the 2 above me ^^

From what I can see he is very nice looking.
If you think you can handle him, and secure with yourself I'd go for it.

But, it would be an easier decision if you actually met the pretty guy 
He looks like he would make a nice can chaser.


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

I have a really close girl friend that has to sell her barrel horse because she's in her 3rd year of college...

He has been ridden english, and western, roped off of (sour in the box) and knows the barrel pattern. She took him to college rodeos and a few jackpots for 2 years that I know of... here's the best video I could find...





I'll ask her if she has any more...

Anyway, he's Rocket Wrangler bred, that I know of, and a flaxen sorrel, sweet as can be. We used to ride our horses together across town, through parades and back, through Sonic, Wendy's, the carwash, etc. He is a doll! The reason I suggest him is because he's quiet, but will need some work, she's pretty heavy-handed... (Don't tell her I said that!) See him in the alley? He didn't throw a fit at all, and he's been worked hard. And I think she might be asking $3500... but again, he's college rodeo seasoned.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

OP:

0_o My bad.. long day yesterday..


----------

